# as the quarter spins...



## photobug (Nov 21, 2005)

Whew, been quite awhile since I posted here. Being a charter member of Bloopers Anonymous I have been remiss in my duties, so...

I was home sick today and got bored so I figured I'd try to shoot a spinning quarter. should be easy, right?

Okay, here's our intrepid quarter spinning madly. It helps to close one eye and squint hard with the other.






And this one is spinnin' so damn fast the camera can't even record it. Nah, really, ol' George is spinnin' his ass off, just not anywhere in the frame.





Apparently this is harder that I originally thought...


----------



## hammy (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Scarlett_Phoenix (Nov 22, 2005)

At least you gave it a go.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice.  It took me quite a few tries to get my penny shots.  Trust me... I had a ton that looked like this.  Spent more time chasing the penny around then getting the picture.   Keep trying...it will happen.
  Hope your feeling better too.


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 25, 2005)

ahh i remember the quarter shots i took a few months back...took like a billion before i got one. what i thought helped was marking a small line on the table with pencil just small enough to be able to see but not be seen in the photo. draw this line at the point of focus that way when you spin your quarter and it is on or very near to the line just shoot in bursts. i hope this helps

best of luck to you


----------



## photobug (Nov 25, 2005)

Great idea! I'll have to give it a go when I get time.


----------

